
Computer Chess: Longest-Running Experiment in Computing Science - tosh
https://en.chessbase.com/post/computer-chess-longest-running-experiment-in-computing-science
======
oedmarap
This was a great read, with some fascinating tidbits of both computing and
chess history.

Unrelated, but this part caught my eye:

> The most interesting and perhaps least known report on the 1970 tournament
> came from a relatively unknown author. The article, “The Program Was a
> Fish,” appeared in 1972.

> A fish, you see, is a chess player. A bad chess player. The title is awarded
> by other players when one of their peers exhibits a singular skill in losing
> chess games. Popular synonyms are “patzer” and “meatcake.”

That the cited article was written by George R. R. Martin (of Game of Thrones
fame) is interesting in and of itself, but I also thought maybe the "fish"
slang had a connection somehow to the naming of the popular Stockfish chess
engine; but apparently it does not.[0][1]

[0] -
[https://blog.stockfishchess.org/post/6123509798/stockfish-10](https://blog.stockfishchess.org/post/6123509798/stockfish-10)

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockfish](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockfish)

